# Aktuelle Uhrzeit und Datum aus S7 300 auf OP 17



## Kojote (19 August 2004)

hi...

Ich möchte die aktuelle Uhrzeit und Datum aus einer S7 300 auf  einen OP 17 Anzeigen lassen.

Wie stelle ich nun das Datum/die Zeit in der S7 300 ein? (muss ich das eigentlich  :?: )

Und wie gebe ich Datum/Zeit auf dem OP wieder? (Hat der vielleicht eine eigene integrierte Uhr  :?: )

MfG

Kojote


----------



## Markus (19 August 2004)

die s7 hat eine integrierte uhr, die kannst du mit sfc´s lesen und schreiben. (ich glaub sfc0 und sfc1)

aber du kannst die uhrzeit auch im lokaldatenbereich von ob1 finden.

an das op wird die zeit über bereichszeiger übergeben....


----------



## plc_tippser (19 August 2004)

@Markus
Ist das mit dem Uhrzeitstellen beim OP17 nicht über Steuerungsaufträge?


Ob du S7 stellst (musst) wird wohl keiner hier beantworten können.
Das OP hat eine eigene Uhr die aber nicht so genau ist wie die der S7. Deshalb synchronisiert man diese bei Bedarf untereinander. Ist auch wichtig beim Störmeldekonzept und externen Steuerungen.

pt


----------



## Ralle (19 August 2004)

@pt
Du kannst Steueraufträge nehmen oder aber Bereichszeiger, letztens gab es hier einen Thread zu dem Thema  :?: .

G.R


----------



## Kojote (19 August 2004)

Ja der OP hat eine eigene Uhrzeit.....
(ich habs gefunden.....  )

ich versuchs ersmal damit (mal sehen wie genau die läuft......)


Vielen Dank


Kojote


----------



## plc_tippser (19 August 2004)

@Ralle
 Du meinst wohl diesenhttp://www.sps-forum.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=1355&highlight=op+uhrzeit
Da steht dann auch, das es über die Steuerungsaufträge geht. Der Datenbereich ist dann natürlich ein Bereichszeiger. :wink: 

pt


----------



## Ralle (19 August 2004)

Tschuldigung, Uhrzeit direkt über Bereichszeiger (auch SPS-Uhrzeit) geht z.Bsp. bei TP270-10, nicht beim OP17.

Anbei Bausteine für einen Zeitabgleich SPS --> HMI bei Neustart und HMI --> SPS bei Verlassen eines Fensters im OP, in welchem die Zeit des HMI über eine Variable verstellt wurde. Es muß nur die DB-Variable mit der aktuellen Bildnummer und die Bildnummer zum Zeiteinstellen im FC geändert werden (ginge natürlich auch über IN-Var. Außerdem wird intern eine Zeit verwendet !!! (Soll eine Anregung sein).

G.R


----------



## riesermauf (27 September 2004)

Hallo Ralle

1.) beim Übersetzen (Step 7 / V5.1 SP4) kommen zwei Fehler

FC90
|
|
Name: 'CLK-->OP'

FC91
|
|
Name: 'CLK<--HM'

Die Zeichen >,<,- sind im Feld "Name" nicht zuverwenden

2.) Muß man am OP7 einen Bereichszeiger anlegen, wenn ja welchen ?

3.) Soll man den FB92 im OB1 über Call aufrufen ?

4.) Kann ich diese Bausteine ohne Änderung auch für ein OP7 verwenden.

M.f.G.
Manfred


----------



## Ralle (27 September 2004)

@riesermauf
zu 1. Na ja, ich hab die 5.3, da kann man die Zeichen wohl verwenden, benenn sie um.

zu 2. Ja, man muß einen Bereichszeiger anlegen.
Beim TP270 heißt der Auftragsfach, beim OP17 könnte das der 'Schnittstellenberich' sein (hier gibt es keinen Bereichszeiger Auftragsfach, sehr wohl kann man lt., 

http://www4.ad.siemens.de/-snm-0135...deID0=10805565&lang=de&siteid=cseus&aktprim=0

aber Aufträge ausführen lassen, auch Uhrzeit stellen)

Vieleicht weiß jemand anders im Forum, wie dazu dann der DB aussieht.
Es kann sein, daß der DB für das OP17 angepaßt werden muß. Jedenfalls steht in der Doku (Link oben) dazu fast nichts drin.

zu 3. Ja

zu 4. müßte dann genau wie beim OP17 gehen.


----------



## Ralle (27 September 2004)

Hier ein noch ein Link: 

http://www4.ad.siemens.de/WW/view/de/16807371

Ist zwar für s7-200, aber was zum Schnittstellenbereich drinsteht, gilt auch für die 300-er


----------

